# SAP2000 v14.1



## حسان2 (30 يناير 2010)

الأخوات والأخوة الكرام:
فيما يلي روابط جديدة لبرنامج SAP2000 v14.1 
PART1
http://www.mediafire.com/?dyzim2z0dtl
PART2
http://www.mediafire.com/?eu5limzizy2
PART3
http://www.mediafire.com/?gnzukzjmm2d


----------



## aly ramadan (30 يناير 2010)

الرابط الثاني لا يعمل


----------



## حسان2 (30 يناير 2010)

aly ramadan قال:


> الرابط الثاني لا يعمل



الأخ الكريم aly ramadan 
الرابطالثاني يعمل بشكل جيد وقد جربته الآن, حاول مرة أخرى


----------



## omar abdelsadek (30 يناير 2010)

سلمت يداك احسنت


----------



## zzaghal (31 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_mosallam (1 فبراير 2010)

جاري التحميل والتجربة 
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## مهندس كولان (1 فبراير 2010)

شكرا علي برنامج sap2000 
:28:
وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## eng_mosallam (1 فبراير 2010)

تم التحيل والتجربه بنجاح
والبرنامج يعمل بشكل جيد والكراك ايضاً

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ايهاب عيادة (6 فبراير 2010)

خالص شكرى وتقديرى


----------



## م.طاهر (6 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك ولك اخي الكريم 5/5


----------



## سيد طه محمد (6 فبراير 2010)

أكرمك الله مهندسنا الغالي


----------



## amrbhit (6 فبراير 2010)

شكرا يا شباب جاري التحميل والتجربه


----------



## khaledadel (12 فبراير 2010)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ابوعبدالله ع (17 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير

جاري التحميل والاستفادة


----------



## دمشقي للعضم (17 فبراير 2010)

لو سمحتم طريقة التنزيل بالتفصيل الممل وفتح الكراك...... جزاكم الله خيرا....وزوجكم بكرا وحور عين........


----------



## م0مصطفي النجار (19 فبراير 2010)

شكرا ....مع خالص التحية:75:


----------



## راضي الشياب (19 فبراير 2010)

بنزل فيه والله يستر لاني كثير بحاجه اله


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (20 فبراير 2010)

شكرا م حسان وجارى التحميل
جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## mazen khanfer (20 فبراير 2010)

ارجو من الاخوة توضيح في ما اذا كان هناك مميزات او فروق جوهرية في النسخة الجديدة من الساب 
وشكرا


----------



## nawalid6 (20 فبراير 2010)

انا عندي sap14.0.0
فهل احتاج لتحميل كل الملفات لتحميل البرنامج ام يكفي الكراك


----------



## nawalid6 (20 فبراير 2010)

اين الكراك؟؟


----------



## fozefoz (20 فبراير 2010)

شكرا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## حسام الحرباوى (21 فبراير 2010)

ربنا يعطيك العافية
وزيدك من علمه


----------



## NEWSHARE (22 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله تعالى خيرا


----------



## abdulhakimalsamil (23 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أبو العز عادل (23 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## civilsmart (1 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## نور الحبيب (10 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك - مجهود عظيم - تسلم ايدك


----------



## جوده2005 (10 مارس 2010)

لو سمحتم مشكورييييييييييين محتاج الكراك للبرنامج


----------



## حسان2 (10 مارس 2010)

جوده2005 قال:


> لو سمحتم مشكورييييييييييين محتاج الكراك للبرنامج



الأخ الكريم جودة
تجد الكراك في المرفقات


----------



## génie civil (10 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## mohy_y2003 (10 مارس 2010)

مشكوووور م حسان وندعو الله ان يجازيك عنا خيراً


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (10 مارس 2010)

*جاري التحميل والتجربة 
جزاك الله خيراً*​


----------



## حسا89م (29 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك 

يعطيك العافية


----------



## abdel hamed (31 مارس 2010)

جاري التحميل والتجربة 
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## Fawzy Badr (31 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## eng_a_h_helal (31 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ممكن طريقه وضع الكراك بالتفصيل


----------



## essam-elkady (1 أبريل 2010)

مشكور و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng/ibrahim eid (1 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elshuwaikh (4 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
ممكن نعرف طريقه تحميل البرنامج
لانه بعد التشغيل بيطلع رساله بمده انتهاء البرنامج بعد 5 ايام
يا ريت الافاده
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## حسان2 (4 أبريل 2010)

elshuwaikh قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ممكن نعرف طريقه تحميل البرنامج
> لانه بعد التشغيل بيطلع رساله بمده انتهاء البرنامج بعد 5 ايام
> يا ريت الافاده
> ولكم جزيل الشكر



الأخ الكريم elshuwaikh 
ربما لم تقوم بتشغيل ملف الكراك "patch" 
يوجد ضمن البرنامج مكتبة "فولدر folder " بوجد ضمنها ملف , بعد تنصيب البرنامج انسخ هذا الملف في مكان تنصيب البرنامج وانقر عليه نقرة مضاعفة بالماوس ثم اضغط على patch


----------



## elshuwaikh (5 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
نفسي اعرف ازاي بتسطبوه
الرابط الاول زي التاني زي التالت ايه الفرق
واذا سطبنا اي واحد منهم ازاي نعمله كراك
ارجو الافاده سريعا
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## elshuwaikh (5 أبريل 2010)

مشكور يا هندسه
كله تمام
اخيرا اشتغل
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الفارس (5 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي


----------



## الفارس (5 أبريل 2010)

يا اخي هل الكراك مرفق مع البرنامج


----------



## حسان2 (5 أبريل 2010)

احمد بزاره قال:


> يا اخي هل الكراك مرفق مع البرنامج



الأخ الكريم أحمد بزارة
الكراك مرفق مع البرنامج ومع ذلك تجد في المرفقات نسخة من الكراك


----------



## melmokhtar (12 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا التحديث الدائم للبرامج باستمرار و الى مزيد من التقدم
لو أمكن كذلك اخر اصدارات الاتوكاد و هو على ما أظن 2011


----------



## محمودشمس (12 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك جاري التحميل


----------



## melmokhtar (12 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيرا أخى الفاضل بس اعتقد انها نسخة غير كاملة أو بها عيوب هل حضرتك جربتها
أنا كنت شغال على نسخة 12 كانت نوعا ما أسرع لكن هذه بتهنج كتير بجانب القطاعات الافتراضية ملغية مع العلم انى مسطب البرنامج صح و عملت البتش برجاء افادتنا فى هذا الموضوع و شكرا


----------



## hanafy_mohamed (15 أبريل 2010)

eng_mosallam قال:


> جاري التحميل والتجربة
> جزاك الله خيراً


 :15::15::15::15:
:16::16::16::16::16::16:

:14::14::14:


----------



## حمزهههههه (16 أبريل 2010)

هل الكراك شغال لويندوز سفن ارجو الرد وشكرا علي البرنامج


----------



## 1984mohamed (24 أبريل 2010)

حقيقي شكرا وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## melmokhtar (25 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله السلام عليكم 
أنا شغال بويندوز 7 و مع ذلك البرنامج شغال معاية عادى
بالتوفيق أخى الكريم حاول و ان شاء الله يشتغل
لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## مصطفى المعاصرى (19 يونيو 2010)

بدأ التحميل وجزيتم الف خير سواء نزل البرنامج بالكامل ام لم ينزل 
فعلى النية الصالحة يؤجر المرء


----------



## أحمد محمد الفايد (13 نوفمبر 2010)

:70:thanks for your works but we hope better:7:


----------



## adhmdemo (13 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير لاني كنت اريد هذا الاصدار من زمان وجاري التحميل


----------



## wesam101 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير
كنت ابحث عن روابط ميديا فاير
جاري التحميل


----------



## majdiotoom (19 ديسمبر 2010)

اخي حسان انت من اكثر المهندسين معرفه ببرنامج csi saf
نتمنى عليك ان تقوم بشرحه لنا


----------



## صبري غريب (16 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا....وشكرا لحسن التعاون


----------



## mazen khanfer (18 فبراير 2011)

اخي المهندس حسان بعد تنزيل البرنامج تظهر رسالة مفادها ان الملف رقم 17 غير موجود 
اعتقد ان المشكلة بالكراك 
مع اني نزلت ملف الكراك الذي وضعته حضرتك ولكن الملف مضغوط ولا يمكن فكه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mazen khanfer (14 أبريل 2011)

ما في رد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mhafeth (14 أبريل 2011)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمدعاطف (2 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير كنت محتاجه فعلا


----------



## hizany (3 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## mustapha220 (4 يناير 2012)

كيف يتم بحت عن licence17 ارجو مساعدة شكر


----------



## eng_sherif3 (4 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس : محمود نصر (4 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير ... على المجهود الكريم​


----------



## مهند شتية (19 فبراير 2012)

مكشوووووووووووووور


----------



## المهندسة رضوى (7 مارس 2012)

شكرا جدا


----------



## mohamed zehiry (7 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااا


----------



## alaa2009 (7 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## omar_12345 (14 سبتمبر 2012)

تسلم يا بشمهندس


----------



## يحيى الأقرع (24 نوفمبر 2013)

الملفات محذوفة


----------

